# DSO Saturday December 28th



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Group of us planning to go out to DSO for some mud therapy the Saturday after Christmas. Let me know if you wanna meet up and ride. Should have a couple larger rigs with us, Suzuki Samurai, and at least 1 Jeep. So it should be interesting!


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

We should be out there all weekend as well... I'll be on the brute and my buddy's bringing his TJ



/i\


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

anybody going for new years eve at DSO?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

D-LUX said:


> We should be out there all weekend as well... I'll be on the brute and my buddy's bringing his TJ
> 
> /i\


Cool man. If you see us hollar at us.

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------



Leelord337 said:


> anybody going for new years eve at DSO?


I cannot go for new years..


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll be there with some family with the two brutes, prairies, and a bayou. maybe a jeep in there too.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

ill be out there on my grizzly 700 sorry tried uploading pic with text and it deleted my text when I uploaded the pic


----------



## jh850xp (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll be out there Sat morning on my black Polaris, along with a Honda, another Polaris, and a few SxS.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry we missed you guys. We had a decent sized little group, and my Jeep was holding everyone up.. LOL I was the only one bailing off in stuff I couldn't make it through..


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

Got out there around 10 and rode until around 9. All in all a great day. Nothing broken just water in front diff. Found the swamp by surprise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

